# Lynyrd Skynyrd Drummer Passes



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Bob Burns, a founding member of and original drummer for Lynyrd Skynyrd, died in a car crash. He will be missed.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a bummer indeed. Countless drummers and band influenced by those guys. Ironic that a car crash took him. Godspeed...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, This band and it's members have had their share of bad luck haven't they. :sad:


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't recall everything, but they have had far more than their share.


----------

